# Tawny Plated Lizards



## paul tabley (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all, before i bot my new lizard i did the research and read care sheets, every care sheet i read said that Tawny Plated Lizards are omnivorous and will eat everything including veg, well mine won't entertain veg at all, will eat some small amounts of fruit, wont entertain pinkie's either, he seems interested in live insect food. Is this a big problem or is there a way i can slowly intoduce mixed foods into his diet?:2thumb:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

How old is he, some reptiles may prefer certain food just like ourselves, as long as he is getting some veg, he should be ok, make sure your dusting the livefood as well to ensure he's getting the right vitamins


----------

